

OpenVr – Valve's Open Source VR API - asddubs
https://github.com/ValveSoftware/openvr

======
mpnordland
Um, all I see is a bunch of binaries, two header files and a sample app. Just
header files do not qualify as an open source project.

~~~
asddubs
Yep, looks like I got it wrong. I saw the license file and just assumed the
source was in the repo, but of course it's not. Alas, I do not know how to
delete this submission.

------
asddubs
It's BSD licensed, and there's also an announcement post here:

[http://steamcommunity.com/steamvr](http://steamcommunity.com/steamvr)

